# Hello there!



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi everyone! My name is Natalie and I am 13. 
A little about myself: I am homeschooled and love to draw. I make graphics for people and also do a little dog training. I have 2 sisters,Krysten who is 16 and has worked at a vet for almost 2 years now and Alycia who is 22 and is getting married next summer.
Well enough about me.

We have 2 cats, 10 dogs, and 1 snake. 
we have 2 rat terriers,1 poodle,3 mixed breeds, 1 australian shepherd, 1 chihuahua and 2 dachshunds (the aussie and 1 of the rat terriers are mine.)
The snake is Rocky our ball python.

Now for the kitties!
Lacey is as we think a tonkanese mix. She is around 5 years old,she will be turning 6 soon. Lacey is a huge sweet heart and of course is my favorite. She loves me the most and I am usually the only one she allows to pick up. She likes to sit in your lap if the dogs arent around but she stays in my mom's room most of the time because mean ol' Angel always has to chase her.
Casper is well just a mix, we really dont know what she is(we got both of our cats from the shelter) Casper is almost 5. She is also a huge love bug. She is a little over weight also.
Sadly we have to rehome Casper. Even though she loves all the dogs she is allergic to them and we cant keep making her suffer just so we can keep her.

Now on to pictures!
our dogs first
Angel a sheltie,corgi,border collie mix(she is the same age as Lacey)








MJ a poodle,he is 11








Kaylee a rat terrier she and her sister(sammy) are 2








Sammy Kaylee's sister








Margaret River(River) an australian shepherd, she is 7 months








Dalton a chihuahua,he is 2








Nick a dachshund he is 2








Princess a dachshund she is 2








Josefina a great dane golden retriever mix she is 10 months








Kirara a coyote sheltie mix She is 10 months








And here is Rocky









Now here is my Lacey Macey(thats her nick name)
























Casper


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Natalie!! Beautiful bunch of animals.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

why thankyou! Its like the shelter at our house when someone comes to visit!! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Natalie! What a furry family you have! I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio who send the crew belly rubs


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

WOW!! 8O 
That is _quite _a zoo!! 

That must be a lot of work, but a lot of fun too!
I was about to ask where you live where you can have all those animals, but then I looked at your profile.
VERY cool and thanks for the pics, oh and welcome!!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

yes its a little hard and very expensive but it has its rewards also! A bunch of kisses is always the best! 
thanks for such a warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Natalie! Welcome to the forum! i thought I had a zoo! :lol: I'm Hayley...I don't own any cats  but my neighbors have some so I amuse myself! I'm (proudly) owned by a zoo of 13 not very exotic pets and a stray cat.


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Your family is soooooo BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

thanks we are very proud of all of our babies!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

HI Natalie!  

Welcome to the cat forum! See you around the boards!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

thanks for showing me the board! I love it here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Natalie. That is alot of animals you have there! You know if my cat Twinkie was a dog, I bet he would look like your Angel :lol:


----------

